# He thinks this is funny...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ziggy thinks it's funny to pick up wooden blocks and drop them out of the cage... men are so simple...ofcourse, I have to go and pick them up only for him to drop them again. He's very proud when he does it too...





































Next...




































Ready? 









YaY! It fell! Now can you PLEASE pick it up..I ran out of blocks..


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

awww how cute Ziggy has you trained...hehe  he looks so cute with his little blocks between his beak, Ollie does the same thing but with pennies I have a container on my fridge with change in it and he gets on there and throw's them out one by one to hear them ding off the tile floor


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hehe- isn't it fun to pick up after them..

He learned to give kisses too when I say kisses-it's really cute..although his kisses are a bit...wet.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> He learned to give kisses too when I say kisses-it's really cute..although his kisses are a bit...wet.


hehe....what a cutie  at least your getting kisses and not a bite  like I get


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

awww soo cute. At lease it keeps him busy


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks birdieness.


laurago said:


> hehe....what a cutie  at least your getting kisses and not a bite  like I get


He does give the occasional hard kiss...hehe-


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It must just be built into a birds sense of humour - it's funny to watch mum pick up things i drop.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> It must just be built into a birds sense of humour - it's funny to watch mum pick up things i drop.


Seriously.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> It must just be built into a birds sense of humour - it's funny to watch mum pick up things i drop.


They are very much like little children, the baby things its funny to drop things of her highchair and make me pick them up over and over again


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree Laura- they are alot like babies! My mother calls them my children..when she calls she's like..oh, how are your kids...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I agree Laura- they are alot like babies! My mother calls them my children..when she calls she's like..oh, how are your kids...


hehe.... it really does feel like there children I call Ollie my son...lol with William being the only boy I always say when I see him Hi my son or my boy and I am finding I do that with Ollie him being the only boy out of the 3girls


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> hehe.... it really does feel like there children I call Ollie my son...lol with William being the only boy I always say when I see him Hi my son or my boy and I am finding I do that with Ollie him being the only boy out of the 3girls


I do that with Cookie, "who's my girl" - she lives in a world of boys.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

That's too funny!! Reminds of when Minty (budgie) when through a stage of tearing through Dad's toolbox, pulling out all of the contents in them. Birds, eh?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!! The certainly sounds like a good game for Ziggy, not quite to good for you, but hey, you might get to like it.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> but hey, you might get to like it.


lol..doubt it but I do like that he's having fun. I'm use to picking up after them..I guess all the better for when I have human children..


----------

